# Cowl tag



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

Just came across a cowl tag from a GTO that my buddy with a wrecking yard gave me years ago (car was scrapped). I forgot I had it.

Do these things carry any value/utility on their own, without the door VIN? I have no intentions of using it to "fake" a GTO and can't really justify keeping it around anymore.


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

I'd tack it to the wall in the shop. Besides that, it would be like finding a needle in a haystack to find an honest application for it.


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

agree, wall art it is!

one thought I had was it could be a way to ditch a salvage title on a real GTO, but even that is a bit below board


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

ylwgto said:


> it could be a way to ditch a salvage title on a real GTO, but even that is a bit below board


I'm sure that all those classic car dealerships we see have been doing it for decades!


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Definitely GARAGE WALL ART. 
Can't save them all but never sent one to scrap in one piece.

I just buy cheap frames and hang them around to remind me of the days of $500 GTOs 😖
Never to be seen again


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

That is awesome! 
great idea, but no sentimentality to me as I never had the car.
Got my GTO in 1996 for $1500. Wish I'd bought about 10 back then and tucked them away...


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> Definitely GARAGE WALL ART.
> Can't save them all but never sent one to scrap in one piece.
> 
> I just buy cheap frames and hang them around to remind me of the days of $500 GTOs 😖
> ...


Ive had many Jersey GTO's


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> Definitely GARAGE WALL ART.
> Can't save them all but never sent one to scrap in one piece.
> 
> I just buy cheap frames and hang them around to remind me of the days of $500 GTOs 😖
> ...


 I have the 1978 title to my 1967 GTO parts car. Its in my scrap book for the Le Mans. Its funny I don't have any of that kind of stuff for the Cougar, Beatle, Square Body or my tractors. Since I do have some history for the car, I feel I need to keep it.


----------

